# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Вопрос по записи на Cd  Dvd болваники!

## dimunga1

Здравствуйте , интересует несколько вопросов: 
1. Как создать загрузочный дискИ(у меня есть 1 загрузочный и я хочу копировать его на болванку с сохранением функции загрузки при включении компа )
2. Как сделать точную копию DVD с меню итп . Если я просто копирую папки AudioTS и ViDEOTS с диска на болванку ..то меню и все прочее сохраниться?
3. Можно ли с CD-RW и DVD-RW болванок стирать не все файлы , которые записаны , а по одному. Если да то как это сделать?

----------


## HAMMER

1.делаешь образ загрузочного диска а потом из образа записываешь диск
2.clone Dvd и ещё много прог
3.nero может точно

----------


## Ccrraafftt

не могли бы подсказать, есть проги всякие допустим mem test? victoriy, ну и так далее дак вот как эти проги засунуть на диск, что бы они запускались по DOS и тестили железо, у меня знакомый такой дисочек сделал, дак вот что я скажу не заменимая вещ.

----------


## moonlord

Hiren Boot CD попробуй там куча всего, тоже я скажу не замения вещъ.:)

----------


## IrradeImpop

Pasha-P,
 напиши конкретней, что ты хочешь получить в результате. Просто скинуть свои видеофайлы на DVD болванку, или получить из своих видеофайлов нормальный DVD диск? Или что-то другое?

----------

